# Some ME time.



## Wiltshireman (Jan 23, 2013)

What do others do with their ME time and do they think it helps them in their relationships.

For me it normally involves my little Eunos (MX5 / Miata depending on where you live), I love taking it out for track days or just zipping down some back roads. Once a month I meet up with like minded owners for an evening at a country pub talking cars / planning runs / swapping tips / organizing tech days. With the exception of the clubs annual Christmas misery run and meal my wife prefers to stay at home and catch up on her soaps so it works for us both.


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

poker

exercises my mind, fun, social and profitable


----------



## texasoutlaw82 (Dec 27, 2013)

Work on my car, ride a motorcycle, wet a line, listen to music, mow the yard.

Im no longer in a relationship but I do know doing these things make me feel good. In translation, doing these things help me in life period. They help reduce stress in my life because it takes away from the monotony of the daily grind and rat race.


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

Phew! I thought this was going to be about a bottle of lotion and box of tissues!

I read a lot, take a solitary walk on the beach (or hike or bike in the woods), attend a meetup group, work on a programming project, have drinks with a friend or two, go to a Latin/ballroom dance social, or similar. Yes, it helps the relationship, as she needs some time for herself as well, and there are some interests we don't always share.


----------



## Caribbean Man (Jun 3, 2012)

I read , scuba dive with friends , or go hunting.

Also like listening to classical music . 
My wife hates it.

But she doesn't like me scuba diving either , because of several near death experiences.
Neither is she too comfortable with the hunting...


But it's supposed to be_ me_ time.


----------



## SpinDaddy (Nov 12, 2012)

Nap. :sleeping: Serriously.


----------



## Shoto1984 (Apr 11, 2009)

Beach, Fish


----------



## Mr. Nail (Apr 26, 2011)

Camp. one week from Friday, I'm actually pretty pumped up, it's been a while.
MN


----------



## Jetranger (May 31, 2013)

I had my motorcycle and motorcycle friends, sometimes we'd go for a ride, sometimes I'd go by myself for a blast, grab a burger or something at a biker cafe, come back home.

I also had my video games, and had friends from that too that I'd sometimes go away for the weekend to visit for some drunken Rock Band and food.


----------



## anchorwatch (Mar 5, 2012)

Years ago it was a ride on my bike. That was BC. Now its a day on the water or a round at the course with a cold one after.


----------



## Janky (Nov 26, 2013)

Its varies on what im in the mood for.

Yesterday it was watching a few episodes of The Killing on netflix.

Other times its playing video games, fishing, or cleaning up my car.

Cleaning up my car while listening to music always seems to put me at peace.


----------



## naiveonedave (Jan 9, 2014)

my big 3 - fish, play and/or watch sports, household projects


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

plan practical jokes on my wife


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

The OP is just begging for a debate here. I mean, is the Miata a chick car or what?


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

good catch

OP- better read NMNG


----------



## ReformedHubby (Jan 9, 2013)

Me personally I like to take in an action movie by myself, or sometimes I'll go to a hole in the wall pub alone, sit at the bar and talk to whoever talks to me. Its a bit of a mixed bag though, in spots like this half the folks are their drinking away their sorrow. Lots of recently divorced men trying to find themselves again.


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

ReformedHubby said:


> Lots of recently divorced men trying to find themselves again.


with over a thousand posts at TAM you'd think you'd be used to it by now


----------



## DoF (Mar 27, 2014)

WorkingOnMe said:


> The OP is just begging for a debate here. I mean, is the Miata a chick car or what?


Don't be that guy.....Miata IS and HAS BEEN a staple race car for MILLIONS around the world for # of decades.

The entire "not for man" crap or "chick car" is something that comes from ignorance.

I used to be a huge car enthusiast (and still am to an extent....although I noticed I'm way more of a DRIVING enthusiast than car e now....)

There are # of "rule of thumb" when it comes to racing

It's WAY more fun to drive a slow car fast than a fast car slow. 

If you can't push your car off the cliff TODAY, you don't race it.

Tell me how many corvette/mustang....Porsche etc owners can push their car off the cliff?

If you go out to a race track, you will quickly learn and see that Miata is BY FAR the most common car around.

Cheap, RWD, 4cyl........easy to buy, work on and as close as you can get to a go cart.

Personally, I don't like them as I simply don't fit in one.

But I won't let above OR "social stigma" change my mind on reality.

I would recommend it to ANY person that wants to get into racing. Actually, I can't think of ANY other car to recommend BUT Miata right now.


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

somebody's a tad defensive, must be hiding something....


----------



## DoF (Mar 27, 2014)

My wife/family is my priority and takes most of my time. And it's what I love and enjoy.

Outside of that, I enjoy the following:
Sport (basketball/soccer)
Watching Soccer (EPL/Uefa Ch)
Outdoors (fishing, camping etc)
Driving.......cars....
I'm also a big kid at heart, I love legos and have a huge collection. 
Music, I love loud/quality music (have nice systems in all my cars and home).

I'm sure there is more....


----------



## DoF (Mar 27, 2014)

Almostrecovered said:


> somebody's a tad defensive, must be hiding something....


Go ahead, say it


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

DoF said:


> Go ahead, say it



this is yours, isn't it?


----------



## DoF (Mar 27, 2014)

Almostrecovered said:


> this is yours, isn't it?


No, I'm a corvette guy.......ex VW guy.....still have a VW, and Corvette is on hold until I can afford it and ONLY when I have a garage.


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)




----------



## DoF (Mar 27, 2014)

:rofl:

I said I'm WAS a VW guy, and that's not a REAL Beatle (unless it's RWD)


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

I'm not going to say another word, since I drive a big black jacked up truck! And I know what that says about me.


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

I thought the NW was more environmentally conscience than this


----------



## DesertRat1978 (Aug 27, 2013)

I get a bit too much ME time. When I am home without our 6-month old son, I work on my personal reclamation project, the backyard or I play video games. I would estimate that i have at least 20 hours per week of this. I am not sure that it helps my marriage.


----------



## Forest (Mar 29, 2014)

Dirt bike
Mess with the tractors
Fish (pond)
Look at cows
Cut firewood
perpetual motion machines


----------



## Wiltshireman (Jan 23, 2013)

WorkingOnMe said:


> The OP is just begging for a debate here. I mean, is the Miata a chick car or what?


I do get stick of from a couple of friends about it being a "hairdressers" car but I have found that strapping them into the passenger seat and blasting around the race track makes them eat their words.

I find a great deal of pleasure in getting a corner, a lap, a session "just right".

Our car club supports a military veterans charity and giving a few of these "broken blokes" (and the odd "broken lass") and introduction to Motorsport increases my "Feel Good Factor".

http://www.missionmotorsport.org/


----------



## Wiltshireman (Jan 23, 2013)

Max5 Racing - Taking Fun Seriously

BRSCC MAZDA MX-5 CHAMPIONSHIP


----------



## anchorwatch (Mar 5, 2012)

*Re: Re: Some ME time.*



Wiltshireman said:


> Our car club supports a military veterans charity and giving a few of these "broken blokes" (and the odd "broken lass") and introduction to Motorsport increases my "Feel Good Factor".
> 
> http://www.missionmotorsport.org/


Good work there Wiltshire. Great pics. Bully for you and your crew!


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

like to feel the wind rushing through your long flowing hair?


----------



## Jetranger (May 31, 2013)

DoF said:


> Don't be that guy.....Miata IS and HAS BEEN a staple race car for MILLIONS around the world for # of decades.
> 
> The entire "not for man" crap or "chick car" is something that comes from ignorance.


I used to get similar comments because I owned a Celica that wasn't a GT Four - "hair dresser's car" etc etc. Usually from mouthbreathers who thought a superior car was one of the fast editions of something like a Saxo, Astra or Fiesta - for the non-Europeans here those are crappy little hatchbacks that have a few performance parts bolted on at the factory.


----------



## DoF (Mar 27, 2014)

Jetranger said:


> I used to get similar comments because I owned a Celica that wasn't a GT Four - "hair dresser's car" etc etc. Usually from mouthbreathers who thought a superior car was one of the fast editions of something like a Saxo, Astra or Fiesta - for the non-Europeans here those are crappy little hatchbacks that have a few performance parts bolted on at the factory.


I simply stopped caring about what other people say or think about me.

That helped me a lot.

Ignoring idiots made my life SO much better. Cause we all know that these idiots can inflict pain, especially when it comes something dear to our hearts like cars.

Most people are just *******s....is what I've figured.


----------



## Caribbean Man (Jun 3, 2012)

Participated in this once, with some of my workout partners [ male & female ] from my gym.

HARDCORE CARIBBEAN Official Video 2014.

Not for the feint of heart at all, but definitely was some " hardcore " fun.


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

Hardcore action? take it to the porn thread


----------



## Yeswecan (Jul 25, 2014)

Wiltshireman said:


> What do others do with their ME time and do they think it helps them in their relationships.
> 
> For me it normally involves my little Eunos (MX5 / Miata depending on where you live), I love taking it out for track days or just zipping down some back roads. Once a month I meet up with like minded owners for an evening at a country pub talking cars / planning runs / swapping tips / organizing tech days. With the exception of the clubs annual Christmas misery run and meal my wife prefers to stay at home and catch up on her soaps so it works for us both.


I own a classic 50's car. I attend car shows once or twice a month. These shows usually benefit some cause.


----------



## jaquen (Mar 1, 2012)

Me time is imperative. 

Hang out with friends, watch films and TV shows, go to the theatre, take long speed walks, read, pray and worship, watch football, attend Men's bible study, meditate, bum around the net, calisthenics, the occasional video game play.


----------

